# Moving Out



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I am in the process of buying a 20 gal tank stand on Craigslist.
I'm planning on getting a new 20 gal tank soon. My 29 gal tank is overstocked
and I would like to move some fish from it to the new 20 gal.

Any suggestions on what should be moved from the following list:
5 zebra danios
7 neon tetras
5 platies
3 serpae tetras

They have all been in the 29 gal since July of this year and are doing well.

Thanks !


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, you could move the platies and establish the 20 gallon as an all-platy tank. They like a bit of aquarium salt in the water (I've read that they prefer more salt than other fish), so that might be beneficial to them and to the fish that don't like salt.

You probably shouldn't break up the tetra and danio schools, so if you want to keep the platies with the other fish then you could choose one group of fish and move them. You could also move the tetras to the other tank, and start up an all-tetra tank... It really depends on what you'd prefer.


----------



## JDfishguy388 (Nov 26, 2010)

In my opinion as long as you filtration is good and u clean you tank like you should the amout of fish you have I wouldn't consider overstocked. I would buy any more but if they are all working well together and not harming each other you should be ok. 

I put live plants in with my neons and zebra danios in a 20 and use it to grow out my African cichlid fry. The plants keep the water extremely oxygenated and everyone seems fine. Just my opinion.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

My favorite fish is the platy, so I could easily have multiple tanks of those awesome
beauties ! I've recently planted anubias and elodea. I do weekly wc's, approx. 15%.
All levels check out. All fish get along. I was just concerned that at mature size,
so many fish could change the H20 conditions ?
IF I do remove any fish from the 29g, I'm thinking it might be the zebras since they
have the reputation of being the hardiness.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Serpaes need to be in 6+ as do the Danios, so when you do split up your fish, maybe add to those 2 schools. Serpae's can be really nippy, so adding more may help them to establish a good hierarchy.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I did have 6 zebra danios, one dropped out of the school, so to speak.
I am going to move them to the new 20 gal and I'll add a couple more danios. I think that the remaining fish in the 29 gal will benefit even though
the danios do fine with all of them.
I was thinking of adding to the serpae tetras. Are black skirt
tetras of the same species ?


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

Petco has their $1.00 per gallon tank sale going this month. I bought a couple 10's..... They have up to size 40 breeder. They have a nice 20 Long for $20.00


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Hah, lol, checked it out today ! Trying to figure out if it's cheaper to buy a 20g kit or buy everything seperately. Hood and light run about $40, so with
tank would be up to $60. Then there is the filter and the heater.
Kit is around $95.


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

Go to Linens & Things webiste, LNT.com for inexpensive supplies, including heaters, filters & all you'll need. I just bought 2 heaters & a bunch of other stuff from them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LINENS N' THINGS has fish tank heaters and supplies?????? That is soooo weird!


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing ! The LNT store around here went out of
business. I will check out their website !


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

they have TONS & I mean TONS of aquarium stuff. Any order is FREE SHIPPING also. Sooooooooooo COOL!!!!! Just type in the search what you're looking for. Or FISH and it'll bring up TONS!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

